# Rat Salad



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 27, 2011)

[attachment=3766][attachment=3765]
Here's a pic I took of Kodo eating a rat lat night. Considering I used my laptop, it's not a half-bad shot. My coworker RJ, who ADORES Kodo to death, made the funky version.


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool picture looks like he's enjoying it.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 27, 2011)

Cute picture, who doesn't love a rat salad. He looks like hes filling out nicely!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Dec 27, 2011)

cool pic,thanks for sharing


----------



## MadameButterfly (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool pics, does he have any problems swallowing the bones?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 16, 2012)

The skulls are too big for him swallow at this point, but not for lack of trying. I've had to clean brains out of my carpet more than once. Kodo tends to crunch up the pelvic girdle and ribcage before downing them; sounds like pencils snapping, lol. I have to cut the rat into pieces since he isn't large enough to take it as a single item and I skin it so he doesn't have to worry about fur. Bones are a great source of calcium.


----------



## MadameButterfly (Jan 16, 2012)

So would chicken wings also be an option? also do you cook the rat in some way or can he eat it raw? I left the shells on the egg today because I was told that also is a good source of calcium


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 16, 2012)

Cook the rat? No, of course I don't cook it. The only reason he even gets rats is that on occasion my python refuses a meal and I don't like to waste meat; every Sunday he gets three small adult mice. They're just feeder rats I buy at PetSmart. I've only given Kodo egg once and it was hard boiled, so I don't know about the shell thing. If you're worried about calcium in the diet I suggest getting some silversides. They're meant for carnivorous fish but Kodo LOVES them. Fish is also leaner than a lot of other meats and is a healthy choice.


----------

